

What Was Stack Overflow Built With? - rnesh
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2008/09/what-was-stack-overflow-built-with/

======
wayne
It's probably not the stack I would pick and my initial reaction is always to
gasp when I see startups built on Microsoft, but...

\- ASP.NET can scale, if you do it right. Aside from Microsoft.com/MSN, which
don't really count, MySpace uses it (though they upgraded from ColdFusion,
which wasn't much better) and Plenty of Fish, the web's largest dating site,
uses it too: <http://www.plentyoffish.com/about_team.aspx> These are probably
all larger than the most successful Rails sites.

\- ASP.NET MVC isn't a horrible programming model. Forget the abomination
that's normal ASP.NET with its funky events. If you've used another MVC
framework like Rails or Cake, you'll feel right at home.

\- Microsoft's startup program gives startups the early software for super
cheap: <http://microsoftstartupzone.com/>

\- It's all about getting v1 out and releasing early and often. If your team
grew up on Microsoft, are you really going to make them all learn a new
framework? If you do it right and prove out your idea, you can always rewrite
later.

~~~
pchristensen
_"my initial reaction is always to gasp when I see startups built on
Microsoft, but..."_

What would you recommend that career Microsoft developers use for their
startups?

~~~
tocomment
Maybe just have static html pages, web services, and jquery for Ajax. Use
whatever you want for the web services (Python)

------
known
I didn't like stackoverflow.com UI.

------
chrisbroadfoot
ASP.net MVC in C# I believe

------
seiji
It's an abomination on so many levels.

~~~
tptacek
Hey, everyone, let's use this content-free comment to vote on how much we like
ASP.NET!

~~~
axod
Take a look at the html source and see if you think it's an abomination.

~~~
scott_s
I don't. Why should I?

Also, you may want to peek at the HN HTML source.

------
rw
With what was Stock Overflow built?

~~~
ph0rque
As long as we're being pedantic:

With what was St _a_ ck Overflow built?

:~)

